# Frage zur nächtlichen Beleuchtung mit Autobatterie



## Transmitter (13. Juli 2004)

Hi 

Ich weiß, hier war schonmal so ein ähnliches Thema, aber die Antwort war nicht ganz passend :-/

Ich bräuchte irgendwas recht leuchtstarkes für Nachtfotos.
Das ganze soll am besten blau sein.

Ich hatte mir das irgendwie gedacht, dass ich mir vom Schrottplatz da irgendwas zusammenschraube ..
Autobatterie, Licht, Reflektor und evtl. blaues Transparentpapier aus dem Bastlershop ... 

Kann ich die Lampe ( ist ja H4 oder sowas ) direkt an die Autobatterie anschließen?
Wie warm wird das ganze denn, am Auto ist ja nach 2h Licht an das Glas vorne kaum warm .. könnte aber auch am Fahrtwind liegen :-/ 

Und muss ich da noch irgendwas beachten?
Möchte möglichst viel Licht haben, also wäre so ein Scheinwerfer-Reflektor-Silber/Alu Teil schon gut, kann man sowas einfach vom Schrottplatz holen?

Vielen Dank schon mal 
Bye, Transmitter


----------



## FrankO (21. Juli 2004)

also ne normale KFZ-Lampe wird schon ziemlich heiß, würde das ganze erst mal mit Kaltlichtreflektoren probieren
gibts zum Beispiel bei 
Reichelt
einfach mal unter Kaltlicht suchen
Wiel lange soll das Ganze eigentlich brennen, Du weißt schon daß 50Watt ganz gut an der Batterie saugen? Also mußt Du unbedingt auch die Amperestunden berücksichtigen ;-)

lg aus Hessen


----------



## Transmitter (21. Juli 2004)

Ui .. ein Einheimischer  

Viel länger als eine halbe Stunde müsste das nicht leuchten.

Kann ich denn diese Kaltlichtreflektoren einfach so an die Autobatterie hängen?


----------



## FrankO (22. Juli 2004)

dachte halt ich geb mal meinen Senf dazu *g*

ja kannst Du  die Teile gibts auch für 12V, ne Autobatterie liefert meist so 14 aber das ist kein Problem .......
dachte das Ganze soll die ganze Nacht brennen, bei ner halben Stunde gehn natürlich auch 2 alte Scheinwerfer vom Schrotthändler, wüßte nur nicht wie Du die befestigst ;-)


----------



## Transmitter (22. Juli 2004)

Naja .. da hatte ich gedacht, ich nehme die Scheinwerfer komplett, mit dem Spiegelreflektor, dann könnte ich das ganze einfach auf den (Stein)Boden legen.

Aber jetzt weiß ich zumindest schonmal, dass ich da einiges einfach so befestigen kann.


----------

